# Stretched budget for the AMD config.. good enough ?



## AMD_logic (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello all,

A new thread for a final decision as the old thread had too much of back & forth discussions.! 
pls let me know if I can go ahead.

Phenom II x4 955be
Asus/Gigabyte
Corsair Vengeance 4GB
Corsair GS600 PSU
6850

Thanks for all the replies. I would be building this rig tonight !


----------



## vickybat (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Good config. You can go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 27, 2011)

^^Perfect rig...go foe it.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks ! Going right away to get the components ..
Planning on a 19 / 20" monitor.. any good suggestions ? (within 8k)
Brand no bar.. but i believe Benq is rocking the season !  open to samsung as well..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 27, 2011)

Go for Benq g2220HD@7k.

Go for 22 inch monitor....benq g2220hd @7k.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 27, 2011)

*@AMD_logic*

No, don't even think about a 19/20inch monitor. 22inch fullhd monitor is the best deal for you.

Go for dell st2220l or benq g2220hdl. Both are led fullhd 22inch monitors around 8k.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 27, 2011)

Wont a 22" inch monitor look too big when at a distance of ~ 1 feet  ? 
Something like viewing a cinema screen from the 1st row ?!

Also, I hear ppl saying the real life quality of pictures is lesser in LED's than LCD's.. so bit of a confusion whether to go for a LCD or LED ?

Edit: I believe the only diff. bt. the Benq g2220HD & Benq g2220HDL is LCD vs LED right ?
I'm not that interested in a power saving device.. so can I opt for the LCD version ?

------------------

Just a last minute question. I'm opting for a single stick 4GB vengeance module cuz my original choice of corsair 2GB xms3 isn't available..
Is this a good move ?
i.e.., opting for a *single 4GB vengeance* over a *2 x 2 GB xms3* ? Both @ 1333 Mhz..

(Is dual - channel that much noticeable)


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2011)

There is no such issuea with LEDs. LEDs are better than LCDs be it Power Saving or be it picture quality. 
Corsair vengeance 4GB is a good choice. You can go for 2*4GB DDR3 Vengeance model to run then in dual channel. They will cost around 3.5k only.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Wont a 22" inch monitor look too big when at a distance of ~ 1 feet  ?



No.

And about your config, it's good. Go for it.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 27, 2011)

look for yourself which 22inch monitor you want...these days monitors have more or less but almost same features,actually it has to do with the DPI of the monitor monitors with lesser dpi will suffer when watching images...Images will look stretched and mostly faded.
Look for monitor with higher DPI (dots per inch).....it will not be mentioned in any specification  but you will notice when u watch same image on multiple monitors of same size.
The LED's ones have just changed backlighting scheme from CFL to LED...Picture looks more brighter and sharper now..look for those.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

@op,
+1 for your rig and go with LED monitor.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks again to all digitians who had confirmed my config..! have obtained all the components except the mainboard that would reach me on Monday..

@ vickybat / anybody who can guide me..

Is the benq g2220hd different from the benq g2220hd*l* ?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ Well both *benq g222hd* and *g222hdl* share the same panel technology i.e *TN (Twisted Nematic)* and are similar in all aspects except that the *hd* has *ccfl* *(cold cathode fluorescent lamp)*  back lighting and the *hdl* has* led* back lighting.

I would recommend the* g222hdl* as you'll get a bit better contrast ratio due to the led back lighting. Games will look a tad better as well.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can also go for DELL ST2220L at same price.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay. maybe i'm the one who's confused..
Is there a Benq g2220hd & g2220hdl / Benq g222hd & g222hdl ?
Are there 2 variants.. g222 & g2220 ? googling didn't help !

Also, been reading that TN panel technology is 'cheap' & doesn't offer much quality.. (the screen getting dark when sitting at a bit lower height in front of the monitor)
What other panel technologies can I look out for ?

-----------------------

On the other hand, I just got hold of my PII x4 955be and before even unboxing it, I'm surprised to see some brown dirt on the chip from outside of the box.. Here is the pic.. (notice the browns on the top - near the serial no's.)


*img52.imageshack.us/img52/2481/280820111074.jpg

Does this symbolize an "old stock" / could the dirt be on the plastic casing instead / is this normal with AMD ?

Once unboxed, I might not be able to return it . pls help !


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 28, 2011)

The models for 22inch have a coding like '2222' or 2220 or 22xx. BenQ has G2220HD and BenQG2222HDL.
vickybat has most probably made a typo there.

How come dust can enter the plastic covering of the proccy!!
IMO you should exchange it for a new one.

BTW watch it carefully again. The dust might be of the plastic cover of the proccy.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Just clean the plastic cover with colings...if dust removed.....proccy is in good condition otherwise not.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

which revision you got,c2 or c3?


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe the plastic cover had the dirt on it before cpu was put in..?
Is it possible for a cpu metal casing to get 'rusted' ?

Edit: I tried cleaning the plastic casing from the outside but it won't go.. n I cant try cleaning it from the inside without unboxing !!

Wonder if the dealer would exchange it as it has already been billed  Are there chances for the dealer to consider this as an RMA & give me a re-conditioned / used CPU..?
This has happened to me with a brand new 250 GB seagate where-in the dealer gave me a re-conditioned HDD in return for a new one !

@ sukesh.. I believe this is a C3 stepping as the import label on the box says "June 2011"... how else to check.. ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

check if the serial ends with 'ibox' or 'mbox'.there are total three types of 955,check out here,
Compare AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenomâ„¢, AMD Athlonâ„¢ FX, AMD Athlonâ„¢ X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlonâ„¢, and AMD Sempronâ„¢ Processor
check the difference in top serials.
and go to your dealer ask him if he can exchange,if he refuses then open it clean and check it.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

The s.no embossed on the CPU is HDZ955FBK4DGM, the 3rd in that page. So hopefully its the c3 stepping..
The only difference that I see bt. HDX955FBK4DGM and HDZ955FBK4DGM is that the former has 0.850-1.40V and the later has 0.825-1.425V voltages. . wats the point ?!

Edit: So, mine is a tray CPU  and not a box ?!

Also, why is the L3 cache field for my OPN left blank in that comparison page ? There is nothing listed in the detailed info page as well under L3

*products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?detailId=682&id=682&id=618&id=532


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^the same question came in to my mind when i confirmed that my processor is also the same revision.its a website mistake,thats all nothing else.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

hmm.. so no difference between the HDX955FBK4DGM and HDZ955FBK4DGM ?

- When opting for a 1 TB HDD, can I go with the usual Seagate barracuda or look at the western digital ?

- Whats the best 6870 that I can step up for from my current selection of Msi cyclone 6850 OC ? (Thought I could go for a bit lower mobo - M4A87TD-USB3 and use the buck for a 6870 :d)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 28, 2011)

^^the difference is of .25v.
i am using seagate barracuda 500GB.it is nice but i can't tell the difference between then as i never used WD and also using this seagate just from 1 week.so just see which one is cheaper and get that.
that msi one is nice.you can go with that.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> that msi one is nice.you can go with that.



I'm just looking if I can get an upgrade to 6870 for a max of 1.5k more ?
(P.s: The msi 6860 cyclone pe costs me 10.5 k here in chennai)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> I'm just looking if I can get an upgrade to 6870 for a max of 1.5k more ?
> (P.s: The msi 6860 cyclone pe costs me 10.5 k here in chennai)



Go for this *MSI R6870 Hawk - 11550/-*


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

That's an awesome price. but the hawk lacks the following features when compared to the other msi models.. (even the basic R6870-2PM2D1GD5) is that true ?

TV-Output, vivo, hdtv,hdcp,hdmi,dual-link dvi


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think any of the current Graphics card have direct TV output, that can be done thorough VGA, HDMI, DVI or Display port.

I didn't understand why you don't try to Google a little bit before asking. You know the model number, just go to the product specs of it in MSI site and you'll find what kind of output is does have....no need to rely upon what you've heard.

It has HDMI, DVI and Disply port. Check the picture below

*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=28998


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, here is the comparison sheet from the msi website.. unable to post a direct link hence the screenshot... 3rd from left is the hawk..

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/7039/msip.jpg

Notice those NA's next to HDCP support, HDMI support & DVI Dual link support...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2011)

Buddy, HDMI support and HDMI output is little different. The card does have 1 Dual Link DVI, 1 single Link DVI,  1 HDMI and two mini display output.
\Check *www.msi.com/product/vga/R6870-Hawk.html#?div=Specification

So get it with your eyes closed.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you just let me know how the HDMI support and HDMI output are different ? the 6850 pe had display ports.. while this one has  has mini-display ports instead..

Its just that I dont want to miss out on any of the features/connectivity options that are present on the 6850 !


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

That mini display port is HDMI port only. HDMI ports are smaller than DVI and VGA ports. The connectivity you are talking is about the DVI port i suppose.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont think there is difference in the DVI ports.. both the models have dual link DVI's.. n I dont think hdmi = mini display port.. this card has 2 dvi ports, 1 hdmi, 2 mini display ports.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Then it might be something else that i am not aware of.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 29, 2011)

Mini dispaly port is different than HDMI port and they use packet data transmission protocol. They also offer higher bandwidth than HDMI 1.4a standard. It is mainly used to transmit data to some 3D HD TVs to provide sufficient bandwidth for running 1080P content @ 30 fps. The maximum bandwidth of HDMI 1.4a can only provide bandwidth of 1080P content is 24 fps in 3D TV. Bandwidth wise mini display port is comparable with Dual Link DVI.

AMD_Logic, Just check whether your card is having HDMI output or not. Since Hawk HD 6870 is having it, there is no problem with the connections.


----------



## AMD_logic (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to all the kind ppl who have helped me throughout this build 
finally, got the pc assembled yesterday and its now up & running sweet 
Looking for a good graphic application/game now to test the limit


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

AMD_logic said:


> Thanks to all the kind ppl who have helped me throughout this build
> finally, got the pc assembled yesterday and its now up & running sweet
> Looking for a good graphic application/game now to test the limit



Congrats  Don't use benchmark software like Furmark ...it may damage your graphics card.Just play normal game and check your card's fps with Fraps software


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 31, 2011)

^^True. Unigine heaven, Furmark(not futuremark) are GPU killers... One of our forum members got his GPUs memory corrupted while running Unigine...

@OP, Not meant to scare you, but be cautious...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

^^ You are not scaring anyone but telling him some fact(s) which he should avoid. As you know these facts there is no harm in telling anyone that some benchmarking softwares are gpu killers.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

@OP,
I myself used furmark burning test and in that @ stock my gfx card temp reached above 85 and then crashed.at normal gaming for hours even after overclocking my temp never goes above 62C.so for god sake never use this software.


----------



## AMD_logic (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you guys for warning me on that !

Too bad I did not get a similar 'warning' on the UPS to be used for this setup 

My APC 500va UPS blew up today noon when I tried to test the battery backup.. Too bad that it died.. Had to purchase a new 1.1kva APC immediately. 
Supposedly, the mosfet on the 500va UPS melted off. The service guy said it could not be repaired & he would give me a re-furbished UPS (entirely different unit) with 1 yr warranty.


----------

